#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-13
<bkerensa> valorie: Hi
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> valorie: I'm interested in doing a interview with you to appear on OMG! Ubuntu! about all the work you do in the greater Ubuntu and FOSS community
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> bkerensa: sorry I've been so elusive
<valorie> between seeing my dad every other day and mondo connection problems with freenode, I've not been here much
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-14
<bkerensa> valorie: Oh its understandable
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-12-08
<cj> seattlegaucho: looking forward to seeing you tonight, man!  It's been too long!
<seattlegaucho> cj, you're going to be there ... awesome!
<seattlegaucho> pizzas and beers and on me ;)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-12-09
<cj> I thought it was on Arjen...
<cj> but I'll accept the pizzas and beers even if they're not on Arjen! :-)
<cj> Salt: you coming?
<valorie> woah, what am I missing?
<valorie> :(
<valorie> not that I could come into seattle tonight no matter what, but, whatever and where ever y'all are meeting up, have fun
<seattlegaucho> valorie, MySQL meetup @ Twitter
<seattlegaucho> right across the street from Westlake mall in downtown Seattle
<valorie> haha, mysql
<seattlegaucho> :)
<valorie> everything but the pizza and beer would be over my head
<valorie> I know just enough to troll
<valorie> "buy why not nosql"?
<valorie> but, I mean
<valorie> postgres forevar!
<valorie> etc.
<seattlegaucho> :)
<cj> One of my friends gave my daughter a blue elephant for her birthday one time.  I saw him sniggering, so I know it was intentional.
<valorie> lol
<valorie> subtle trolling is the best trolling
<seattlegaucho> :D
<seattlegaucho> like when I show up w/ my linux t-shirts at my microsoft's friends homes?
<cj> you probably know him, actually, gerry.  Matt Westervelt is the troll in question :-)
<cj> that's not very subtle... :-)
<seattlegaucho> I think I know who you're talking about
<cj> he has a hacker bar up on Broadway now that's got a bunch of 3d printers and welding stations and things and stuff
<valorie> that's cool
<valorie> there are people working for M$ whose hearts are with open source
<valorie> and ya know .net is now open source, so.....
<valorie> ;-)
<seattlegaucho> msft is the biggest suse distro through azure
<cj> they really do like SuSE there, I've noticed...  I was on the firewall team for a while and they couldn't stop talking about how it was awesome.
<cj> I've been working on open source .NET for a long time...
<cj> and I like to think I'm part of the reason that MS decided to open source their implementation
<seattlegaucho> cj ... you're a cool cat 
<cj> I believe you'll find that this was the first ever piece of debuntu software released with direct upstream support from MSFT:
<cj> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/dlr-languages
<cj> seattlegaucho: \o/ I like to tell myself that :-)
<seattlegaucho> wow!
<valorie> debuntu?
<valorie> I love it
<valorie> high fives to you, cj
<valorie> oops, gotta get some dinner before heading to my daddy's nursing home
<valorie> have a great evening, guys!
<seattlegaucho> you too!
<cj> seattlegaucho: https://wp.colliertech.org/cj/?p=1438
<cj> I had more content, but wordpress is a pile of poo and lost it.
<seattlegaucho> :(
 * seattlegaucho checking
<seattlegaucho> nice write up
<cj> hey thanks :-)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-12-13
<Salt> cj, what did I miss? v_v
#ubuntu-us-wa 2018-12-13
<Tralfaz> Hi all, I just switched to ubuntu from debian after about 3 years, and found this channel. Is this channel for WA ubuntu developers, users, or what?
<valorie> fooey, left in 2 minutes
<valorie> oh - 3 hours and 2 mins, which is different
